# Midwest Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Tuesday, Oct 14, 2008
Maurice, IA

All prices dollars per ton, except straw dollars per bale.

Receipts: 6 Loads Week Ago: 11 Loads Year Ago: 8 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

Not enough any class to establish trends.

Alfalfa: Large Squares, 1 load: Premium 125.00. Large
Rounds, 4 loads: Premium 122.50-125.00, Good 110.00-115.00.

Grass: Small Squares, 1 load: Premium 145.00

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR313.txt


----------

